# 500 Wild Compressor Horses: Audi Q7 with Wide Body Kit from JE DESIGN



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

True to the motto of "everything or nothing", the car styling specialist from Leingarten,Germany, customizes the Q7 to create an impressive car. In addition to the muscular wide body kit, which makes this Audi look even more powerful, JE DESIGN is also offering a performance enhancement, new rims and an electronically lowered suspension.
* Full Story *


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: 500 Wild Compressor Horses: Audi Q7 with Wide Body Kit from JE DESIGN ([email protected])*

Do you know the price, in USD, for the engine upgrade?


----------

